# Cheviot Roman tubfiller (model no.5106) with hand shower



## Tony Joseph (Aug 18, 2015)

Has anyone had any issues with the compression 1/2 inch tube riser nut? i.e. cracked nut that has created damage? Wondering if there has been any recall or defects on this... Tnx


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wait for it


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's in the upper right corner of the page and it is going to fall on you...











Bam!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

And there it is


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's like tag team wrestling Red


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Kinda...

All he has to do is go to http://www.diychatroom.com/ and hope he doesn't get bum advice...

Personally I'd call a plumber....

That fureign name stuff is prolly expensive when you screw up and break it...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

